

Tips to Article-Writers - bootload
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:5HN2bOuhwZwJ:web.mit.edu/ewzucker/www/Tips%2520to%2520article%2520writers.pdf+%E2%80%9CTips+to+Article-Writers%E2%80%9D+Ezra+W.+Zuckerman&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShwILK-uuDiQc7-a4a0sqFZrxncQwmy8P4onBzyzkak3kxwimljqO4gZ_cIK2Nm2HKCFwACH3bYy7GV-y7gOsiekdYy-4WDN3FrGE5JUQ4fazMAEGtGJMtzPcITi-9uYQaj_UZc&sig=AHIEtbTtKOlrcDX2F-IHjLK_2x43Sw9vrQ

======
bootload
by Ezra W. Zuckerman, MIT Sloan School of Management, 2008FEB ~
[http://web.mit.edu/ewzucker/www/Tips%20to%20article%20writer...](http://web.mit.edu/ewzucker/www/Tips%20to%20article%20writers.pdf)

